# Loadin Atitools and max GPU voltage



## gragnak (Mar 9, 2006)

I've two questions:

*- 1 -* In the Startup commands menu of Atitools I've 3 options:
   - Load on windows startup via:
                     * registry key
                     * Startmenu (current user)
                     * Start menu (all users)
 What have I to set to let the program start everytime I start my PC?

- 2 - I've rised my core voltage from 1075 to 1175. Which do you think is the higher/safer voltage I can reach without compromising the GPU?

- 3 - Same thing for MEMORY voltage: froma 18** to 198* (can't remember the numbers). Which do you think is the higher/safer voltage I can reach without compromising the GPU?

For now I'm using stock cooler and OC my Radeon X1800 XL @ core 604 - mem 621. I've ordered the Accelero X2 (should be delivered in 5 days) and I'd like to try to rise the clocks a bit more.
I've overrided the Fan settings to maintain temperatures cool (set the fan to run a little bit faster for every degree section). Now I think I've to set Atitools to start at windows startup and set my Power profile when detecting 3d apps, then revert to default profile when exiting 3d apps.
But I noted that when reloading default settings, Atitools doesn't reset voltages... is normal?

Sorry for having written a lot.

I hope someone can halp me with questions and/or point to some useful link.

Thank in advance.
Any suggestion?


----------



## gragnak (Mar 9, 2006)

*quest 1 answered*

Ok
I found the answer to quest 1 in ocumentation thread.

Any suggestion or hint for quest 2 and 3 and for my sequent thoughts?


----------



## XspEeD (Mar 17, 2006)

i have the same question about the voltage, can anyone with more experience give some advise ??


----------

